# 1:20.3 Machine Shop



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

SUNDANCE CENTRAL MODULAR RAILROAD is preparing their final packing for our trip to the 28th National Narrow Gauge Convention in Portland, OR. The last POD will be loaded and headed to Portland next week. 
We have been very busy with the new modules that will be added to our layout. David Revelia and Brian Nolan from our group have been working on the machine/blacksmith shop that is attached to the two stall engine shed. Here are a couple interior photos of the shops. 
Richard 








" 








"


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I know some machinists that would be quite upset that your crew has left swarf and chips on the machines! 

Of course, I am making the assumption that those photos are of a model of a machine shop at 1:20.3 scale... other than the subject line of this thread I see nothing that would give away that fact. 

I also have to assume that all the parts are glued down so they don't fall all over in shipping this thing... right? Otherwise, you'd better be sure the fire in the forge is completely out!!!!! 

Simply jaw dropping modeling!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Man that just blows my mind. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 
Toad


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done beautifull atmosfere (Sp) 

I have a model 1/20 workshop needs more dirt 

Dave


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

I am very impressed, its alive. Just one small thing, the lead screw on the lathe is bent, but seeing as its not shiney perhaps it's defunct ?


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

That is so believeable. Now you must figure how to add the smell of machine oil and cut metal. Truly outstanding. I plan to be in Portland and hope to see these models there. Are you going as well?


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard 

Some very fine modelling here ... 

I assume most of the machinery is from Western Scale Models kits inside a scratch built structure and with many added details? As always, the paint and finish makes or breaks these models and the finish has been expertly done. 

Congrats to your members on what should be a real crowd pleaser at the upcoming show. 

Regards .. Doug


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Simply jaw dropping modeling!


YES!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Richard, 

WOW, very realistic looks like the real deal. 

chuckger


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

No argument. 

Model diorama of the year. 

tac


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks just like the EBT shops in Orbisonia. Beautiful job.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my! That's astounding.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Good heavens man, that is astounding! The details are phenomenal, and make for a very realistic scene. I could go on and on pointing out particular items that are really cool. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

When is this convention, and Where is it located in Portland? 

Cn you just drop in or do you need advance tickets? 

I do not remember seeing any advertisements for it, but since I go to Portland to visit my mother often, I would like to go. 

John


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I can only think of one word to describe this model "Awesome"!


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
The Portland convention is the National Narrow Gauge convention. It runs from 10-13 September. There will be some large scale, but mostly fantastic NG models. C'mon down....


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their comments! 
C.T.-Yes, everything is glued down. 
Rich-Yes, I will be at the convention along with the rest of our team members. See ya there! 
Dougald-The machinery kits are from Western Scale Models. There are also a lot of scratch-built detail items including the shop. 
John-As Rich pointed out the NNGC is September 10-13. Here is their website http://www.28thnngc.com/ 

Richard 
Sundance Central Modular Railroad


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

And the bent lead screw ?


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Most impressive with extremely detailed work. I am sure that this and the other sections that go with it will be a star attraction. 

The only items missing were coffee mugs as far as I could see, however,it still seems quite authentic.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Speaking as a retired machinist, old farm boy (used to old wooden buildings) and a hobby blacksmith: "Ho-lee Cowww...!" If you actually wanted to stink up the place, you might put down a few drops of oil from some b'smith's quench bucket. But I wouldn't. 

That is simply a staggering piece of work. Any idea how many m/hrs involved? 

Awesome 

Les W.


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ya bro! thats pretty sweet dude


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't ususally pile on, but I've got to make an exception here. Wow that's ridiculous. I mean amazing. Curiously, how long did it take those two gents to create that scene. 

Robert


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm impressed!


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert, 
The guys have been working on the machine shop building, all the machinery and details parts for the past two months. The actual scene was created in one week working 12 hours per day. 

Rod-I will let the guys know that the lead screw on the lathe is bent. 

Richard 
Sundance Central Modular Railroad


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, dont forget to add the congrats. It is a stunning piece of work


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Probably the most impressive modeling I've seen so far. I can't imagine how you would improve it. 

Matt


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow...superb - again.


----------



## modelmaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Great modeling, seeing these close up photos gives a better look at how well all the items are modeled plus a greater appreciation to the guys who made this a true work of art, BTW is this convention open to the public and if so what are the hours for the public ? as I live near Portland I'd love to see this, thanks for these awesome photos. Karl


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

I wish I could see a photo of these modules inside the PODs that you use to ship them...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Karl, 
Here is the web site link to the convention 
http://www.28thnngc.com/register.html 

Richard


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
I'll try and take some photos of the inside of the PODS and send them to you. 
Richard


----------



## modelmaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you Richard. Karl


----------

